# So Apparently Tyson Hates Floyd Because He Falsely Snitched Him



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

So recently Tyson left people curious by giving an interview where he called Floyd delusional and followed up by describing him as "a very small scared man" among other things and appears to genuinely hate him. A news story has now come out which apparently explains his disdain for Floyd.

You can read it in full below but in short back in 2001 Floyd was dating some girl that Tyson ended up fucking, butthurt, Floyd convinced the female to falsely report that Tyson held her in his mansion and sexually assaulted her. Police raided his home for 12 hours but no charges were ever filed.






http://boxingjunkie.com/2015/04/30/floyd-mayweather-mike-tyson-feud-goes-back-to-police-raid/

*Update - Tyson Statement:*



> An article circulated today, which referenced an incident that happened to me many years ago. It was released without my consent or endorsement. It inferred that I had animosity towards Floyd Mayweather Jr. because of something that happened many years ago. This entire article is speculation and itâ€™s unfortunate that it would be released at all, especially the day before the biggest fight in decades. I have no ill will towards Mayweather and have a great deal of respect for his discipline in and out of the ring. He's proven he is one of the greatest athletes of all time and will go down in history as such. Things got blown out of proportion when I was interviewed the other day about a comment Mayweather made stating he was greater than Ali. I disagree and personally found it insulting because of the love and admiration I have for Muhammad Ali. I thought it was inappropriate to make that kind of reference especially because Ali has done so much, not just in the sport of boxing but for humanity as a whole. In retrospect, I wish I had exercised better discernment in my response because in no way did I want to disrespect Mayweather. The focus should be on the May 2nd bout and the great economic surge this event is generating for the city of Las Vegas. I sincerely wish Floyd Mayweather and Manny Pacquiao the best of luck on Saturday nightâ€™s historical event.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Vysotsky said:


> So recently Tyson left people curious by giving an interview where he called Floyd delusional and followed up by describing him as "a very small scared man" among other things and appears to genuinely hate him. A news story has now come out which apparently explains his disdain for Floyd.
> 
> You can read it in full below but in short back in 2001 Floyd was dating some girl that Tyson ended up fucking, butthurt, Floyd convinced the female to falsely report that Tyson held her in his mansion and sexually assaulted her. Police raided his home for 12 hours but no charges were ever filed.
> 
> ...


:lol: Tyson mentioned this in his recent autobiography but wouldn't say the fighters name! Think he was going to kick floyd ass but didn't bother in the end. Wish he gave Floyd an ass whooping for that bitch move.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Interesting, never knew that.


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

Was this "girl" named 50 by any chance?


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

if the las vegas police were involved mike tyson wouldve been immediately detained, questioned and probably arrested since he wouldve been a repeat offender.
at a minimum he wouldve been charged with false imprisonment if not rape.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Mayweather is a fucking scumbag by the way. His transgressions always seem to get swept under the carpet but he's been done nearly half a dozen times for domestic abuse and appears to have no fucking character whatsoever. Snitching on a man for something he didn't do is one of the lowest things you can do.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Would have been hilarious if Mike put him in his place.


----------



## chibelle (Jun 5, 2013)

That is not a G move by Floyd.

Not G at all.


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

this explains a lot. :rofl

gotta love Mike, the crazy bastard...


----------



## hermit (Jun 4, 2013)

As the news conference was about to begin, when Tyson was told he could move to the front four rows of the theater, he looked in the direction of Mayweather and said, â€œI try to stay as far away from dirt as possible.â€


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Michael said:


> Mayweather is a fucking scumbag by the way. His transgressions always seem to get swept under the carpet but he's been done nearly half a dozen times for domestic abuse and appears to have no fucking character whatsoever. Snitching on a man for something he didn't do is one of the lowest things you can do.


to be fair I'd still say beating up women is lower, and this is something Mike would know a few things about too.

Let's face it, despite Mikes "newfound" mellow attitude, the man is still a complete and utter scumbag himself, he just has that air of vulnerability about him that make people sympathise with him more.


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

There is definitely something to the story, Tyson clearly doesnt like mayweather, and Mayweather hasnt denied anything.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

The Kraken said:


> to be fair I'd still say beating up women is lower, and this is something Mike would know a few things about too.
> 
> Let's face it, despite Mikes "newfound" mellow attitude, the man is still a complete and utter scumbag himself, he just has that air of vulnerability about him that make people sympathise with him more.


I know Mikes a cunt to, I never denied it, he used to beat up old ladies at one point.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

I remember Floyd said he wanted to win the Corrales fight for 'all the battered women out there' lol and less than a year later he's using his own missus for a sparring partner.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Wow lmao Mike does seems real mad in there, there is probably some true to that.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

This doesn't seem right. Mike has some animosity toward Floyd, but it looks like something more recent. I doubt it's from something in 2001


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

bballchump11 said:


> This doesn't seem right. Mike has some animosity toward Floyd, but it looks like something more recent. I doubt it's from something in 2001


Could it just be "the cut of his jib"? Mike seems to hate everything about the way Floyd carries himself


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

The Kraken said:


> Could it just be "the cut of his jib"? Mike seems to hate everything about the way Floyd carries himself


yeah that could be it. It's just that a few years ago, they seemed cool. It looks like something more recent has ticked Tyson off. Floyd was even on his facebook helping Mike promote something a couple years ago and they were in a commercial together with 50 Cent


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

Floyd a G... Only the hardest snitch

20 seconds in, I remember thinking he looked annoyed at Mayweather at first, didnt seem like he was joking for a bit.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

bballchump11 said:


> yeah that could be it. It's just that a few years ago, they seemed cool. It looks like something more recent has ticked Tyson off. Floyd was even on his facebook helping Mike promote something a couple years ago and they were in a commercial together with 50 Cent


Fuck when it comes to massive egos it could be any little thing


----------



## gyllespie (Jun 17, 2013)

If he has that much animosity towards Floyd, why not settle it like men? I've seen them showing respect to one another in the same building, even shaking hands not too long ago. So two things: either they've squashed their beef and just recently Tyson has become disgruntled about something else OR Tyson is too afraid to talk about their dispute in front of Floyd's face. 

Tyson has to constantly bad mouth Mayweather every chance he gets nowadays. Sounds like girly drama to me. It comes off as jealousy, not reasonable anger. Again, if you have a problem with him, settle it one way or another. Get in his face. Threaten him. Do what you gotta do. Otherwise don't talk about him behind his back the same way teenage girls talk about their enemies. I would have more respect for Tyson if he told reporters: "I don't like Mayweather. Stop asking me questions about him."


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Vysotsky said:


> You can read it in full below but in short back in 2001 Floyd was dating some girl that Tyson ended up fucking, butthurt, Floyd convinced the female to falsely report that Tyson held her in his mansion and sexually assaulted her. Police raided his home for 12 hours but no charges were ever filed.


I find that story hard to believe.

Floyd and Mike did a commercial together sometime after 2010.

If some foo snitched on me with a false rape accusation, why the fuck would I shoot a commercial with them


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

Michael said:


> :lol: Tyson mentioned this in his recent autobiography but wouldn't say the fighters name! Think he was going to kick floyd ass but didn't bother in the end. Wish he gave Floyd an ass whooping for that bitch move.


so thats who he was talking about! :yep i remember reading that too


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

damn at the end of the video Mike looked like he was about to go off. That look is fucking scary :lol:


----------



## stevebhoy87 (Jun 4, 2013)

Not sure about that, firstly if Floyd did that to Tyson he'd be lucky to still be walking, can't see Tyson taking that shit from someone like Floyd. Secondly as others have said seems a more recent issue has pissed Tyson off about Floyd.


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

Total cunt act by Floyd if true.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

stevebhoy87 said:


> Not sure about that, firstly if Floyd did that to Tyson he'd be lucky to still be walking, can't see Tyson taking that shit from someone like Floyd. Secondly as others have said seems a more recent issue has pissed Tyson off about Floyd.


Tyson has contempt for anyone mentions his rape conviction and maintains his innocence

I can't see him simply letting Floyd off the hook if he orchestrated a false rape accusation


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

TSOL said:


> damn at the end of the video Mike looked like he was about to go off. That look is fucking scary :lol:


:yep The look Mike gives him around 0:43 when the guy asks him if Wilder has a chance against Klitschko :lol:

It's like Mike started a slowburn at that question and just started getting angrier with further questions about Mayweather :lol:


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

if he knew from 2001 then what was up with him making funny music videos along with 50 cent and Floyd?


----------



## Boxfan (Jul 26, 2013)

Michael said:


> :lol: Tyson mentioned this in his recent autobiography but wouldn't say the fighters name! Think he was going to kick floyd ass but didn't bother in the end. Wish he gave Floyd an ass whooping for that bitch move.


He talks like this now but it wouldn't surprise me to see him hugging him and congratulating him on being a great fighter on Sunday morning,and he'd be right. Personally Id rather see him giving the whole male adult line of the Mayweather family the ass whooping you're talking about.


----------



## Squire (May 17, 2013)

He's just trying to promote his fights. So what if he falsely accused someone of rape? If it sells PPVs you can't blame him, Tyson shouldn't have taken it so seriously


----------



## Drunkenboat (Jul 29, 2012)

gyllespie said:


> If he has that much animosity towards Floyd, why not settle it like men? I've seen them showing respect to one another in the same building, even shaking hands not too long ago. So two things: either they've squashed their beef and just recently Tyson has become disgruntled about something else OR Tyson is too afraid to talk about their dispute in front of Floyd's face.
> 
> Tyson has to constantly bad mouth Mayweather every chance he gets nowadays. Sounds like girly drama to me. It comes off as jealousy, not reasonable anger. Again, if you have a problem with him, settle it one way or another. Get in his face. Threaten him. Do what you gotta do. Otherwise don't talk about him behind his back the same way teenage girls talk about their enemies. I would have more respect for Tyson if he told reporters: "I don't like Mayweather. Stop asking me questions about him."


:rofl You think floyd would fight Tyson?


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Tyson is all over the place and looks drunk in that video. I think it's just a bit of jealousy and the alcohol talking rather than anything specific towards Floyd.


----------



## rocky1 (Jan 6, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Tyson is all over the place and looks drunk in that video. I think it's just a bit of jealousy and the alcohol talking rather than anything specific towards Floyd.


Yeah that was my first thought, it must be annoying for Mike knowing that at one point he was boxing's big money draw and through one way or another he squandered his vast fortune and is supposedly pretty much broke whereas Mayweather is obviously still making hundreds of millions of dollars.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

rocky1 said:


> Yeah that was my first thought, it must be annoying for Mike knowing that at one point he was boxing's big money draw and through one way or another he squandered his vast fortune and is supposedly pretty much broke whereas Mayweather is obviously still making hundreds of millions of dollars.


If that was the case then Tyson would dislike Pacquiao as well but he is a big fan even about the Klitschkos he doesn't say anything and they don't only make a ton of money but are HWs and reporters ask him 24/7 if he could beat Wlad it's safe to that he has some personal issue with Floyd


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

The Kraken said:


> to be fair I'd still say beating up women is lower, and this is something Mike would know a few things about too.
> 
> Let's face it, despite Mikes "newfound" mellow attitude, the man is still a complete and utter scumbag himself, he just has that air of vulnerability about him that make people sympathise with him more.


Pretty much, though I'm inclined to be more sympathetic to Tyson because he _*has*_ mellowed somewhat. Perhaps in time though Mayweather will too.


----------



## SouthpawSlayer (Jun 13, 2012)

even more of a reason I hope the pacman gives it to him tomorrow night, Tyson is TBE long live Iron Mike


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

SouthpawSlayer said:


> even more of a reason I hope the pacman gives it to him tomorrow night, Tyson is TBE long live Iron Mike


Except he's not TBE just like Floyd isn't.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

SouthpawSlayer said:


> even more of a reason I hope the pacman gives it to him tomorrow night, Tyson is TBE long live Iron Mike


Come on mate.You don't believe that!
I've been reading and thinking a lot about Larry Holmes lately and much as I love Tyson,I think 78-80 Larry would give prime Mike a very difficult time.
People forget that was a shot to shit Larry that got eight weeks notice after being retired.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Jim Kelly said:


> if he knew from 2001 then what was up with him making funny music videos along with 50 cent and Floyd?


Doesn't he have bi-polar. Depending on how bad he has it that could see his mood swing radically from one place to the other. I know some people with it and they can be great one day and utter arseholes the next.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Chatty said:


> Doesn't he have bi-polar. Depending on how bad he has it that could see his mood swing radically from one place to the other. I know some people with it and they can be great one day and utter arseholes the next.


plus, maybe Mike be sniffing that powder again?


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Chatty said:


> Doesn't he have bi-polar. Depending on how bad he has it that could see his mood swing radically from one place to the other. I know some people with it and they can be great one day and utter arseholes the next.


The last time he was in Glasgow one of his people got an ounce of weed for him off someone I know.
I was angry for a second he hadn't tried to get me something but I quickly realised that even the guy who came and got the thing doesn't even get near Mike much.
TBF,he did give my mate an extra nifty just as a tip.That's for a Â£120 bag and my point is I've heard he still likes his weed which is probably worse for his bi-polar than coke.


----------



## SouthpawSlayer (Jun 13, 2012)

PityTheFool said:


> Come on mate.You don't believe that!
> I've been reading and thinking a lot about Larry Holmes lately and much as I love Tyson,I think 78-80 Larry would give prime Mike a very difficult time.
> People forget that was a shot to shit Larry that got eight weeks notice after being retired.


of course he wasn't the best ever, but in terms of natural ability, excitement and bringing something to the game Tyson was the best ever, I don't think one could argue that Tyson brought more people into boxing as fans and as fighters than Mike Tyson


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

SouthpawSlayer said:


> of course he wasn't the best ever, but in terms of natural ability, excitement and bringing something to the game Tyson was the best ever, I don't think one could argue that Tyson brought more people into boxing as fans and as fighters than Mike Tyson


Mate,the younger guys on here will never realise what a phenomenon Tyson was.He was like the Kardashians with talent.
The whole world cared about him (in positive or negative terms) and he breathed a massive load of welcome air onto the sport.(Why are those bitches in the paper EVERY SINGLE DAY anyway?)
He was way bigger than Floyd is now,and even as he became a circus he was always relevant.
I just thought you were seeious there mate.My bad.ops


----------



## Powerpuncher (May 20, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> Come on mate.You don't believe that!
> I've been reading and thinking a lot about Larry Holmes lately and much as I love Tyson,I think 78-80 Larry would give prime Mike a very difficult time.
> People forget that was a shot to shit Larry that got eight weeks notice after being retired.


I'm not sure that 8 weeks notice thing was true, there's a clip of Larry talking about a Tyson fight well before the 8 weeks mate

I think D'amato was always basing Tyson's pressure method with Holmes in mind, it'd always be a tricky fight for Holmes with the head movement as Tyson closed the distance. Great fight prime for prime


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Powerpuncher said:


> I'm not sure that 8 weeks notice thing was true, there's a clip of Larry talking about a Tyson fight well before the 8 weeks mate
> 
> I think D'amato was always basing Tyson's pressure method with Holmes in mind, it'd always be a tricky fight for Holmes with the head movement as Tyson closed the distance. Great fight prime for prime


Well I'm only going from Tyson's quotes about Larry being a great fighter and taking the fight with insufficient time to prepare(at least in Tyson's opinion)
Larry said he had an eight week camp in his book,and he'd been out a while so never had the preparation time that Ray Leonard had before he came back to whup Marvin.

You're probably right and until I saw Tyson's comments,I thought it was Larry having a whinge.
But I read Larry's book after seeing some good reports on a thread here.He doesn't come across as bitter as he can in a 30 second interview and a lot of what he's been bitter about,I have to say I completely understand it.
And he's not afraid of admitting he's been a prick with some of the things he said as well.
So mate,you could well be right and I'm going mainly off the book and a couple of tiny articles.


----------



## Powerpuncher (May 20, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> Well I'm only going from Tyson's quotes about Larry being a great fighter and taking the fight with insufficient time to prepare(at least in Tyson's opinion)
> Larry said he had an eight week camp in his book,and he'd been out a while so never had the preparation time that Ray Leonard had before he came back to whup Marvin.
> 
> You're probably right and until I saw Tyson's comments,I thought it was Larry having a whinge.
> ...


Either way he was definitely well past his Cooney/Norton vintage and was 37/38. The performance looks better though when you look how he did against Holyfield and Mercer years later.


----------



## SouthpawSlayer (Jun 13, 2012)

PityTheFool said:


> Mate,the younger guys on here will never realise what a phenomenon Tyson was.He was like the Kardashians with talent.
> The whole world cared about him (in positive or negative terms) and he breathed a massive load of welcome air onto the sport.(Why are those bitches in the paper EVERY SINGLE DAY anyway?)
> He was way bigger than Floyd is now,and even as he became a circus he was always relevant.
> I just thought you were seeious there mate.My bad.ops


Yeah your post is spot on. Nah wasn't being serious at all with actually being the number one above Ray Robinson, I grew up watching Tyson just before his 3 year stint and on his return to the ring. He is the reason I stepped foot into a ring and I became a fan of the sport. One of the most gifted fighters of all time imo and in my eyes he is the best ever as in the best for me, obviously in terms of achievement it could be argued he doesn't even make top 10 HW but for me he was the best ever if you know what I am saying. I still haven't met him but I know the day I do I will burst into tears as bad and gay as that sounds its just the way it is


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> I find that story hard to believe. If some foo snitched on me with a false rape accusation, why the fuck would I shoot a commercial with them


That's because you're a huge Floyd fan. Maybe because you're up to your eyeballs in debt to the IRS?


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> This doesn't seem right. Mike has some animosity toward Floyd, but it looks like something more recent. I doubt it's from something in 2001





Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> I find that story hard to believe.
> 
> Floyd and Mike did a commercial together sometime after 2010.
> 
> If some foo snitched on me with a false rape accusation, why the fuck would I shoot a commercial with them


well of course, since both of you are big floyd fans, you dont wanna believe it.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> well of course, since both of you are big floyd fans, you dont wanna believe it.


Despite the fact they are Floyd fanboys, I can see their point. It doesnt add up for me, he has been friendly to Floyd on a few occasions over the years so its difficult to believe all this


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

tommygun711 said:


> well of course, since both of you are big floyd fans, you dont wanna believe it.


Tyson has released a statement on facebook.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Peter Barlow said:


> tommygun711 said:
> 
> 
> > 2manyusernames said:
> ...


Just doesn't check out logically given Mike's character.

He'll bite your head the fuck off for merely insinuating that he raped that washington bitch. It's very unlikely he would be all smiley every now and then towards false rape accusation types.

I'm not Mike, but anyone who makes a false rape accusation deserves the death penalty plain and simple. I'm confident he has a similar degree of distaste for false rape snitches and claims.

If it is true, it speaks badly upon Mike's character that he's willing to do a commercial with someone that orchestrated a false rape claim on his AZZ just for a payday.

anyways, Mike's most recent statement suggests the story was fabricated. Mike admits to being butthurt that Floyd elevated himself above one of Mike's boxing heroes. He's completely entitled to do this. We've all been there before, being offended because someone made a statement that declared our favorite fighters aren't that great. 


> An article circulated today, which referenced an incident that happened to me many years ago. It was released without my consent or endorsement. *It inferred that I had animosity towards Floyd Mayweather Jr. because of something that happened many years ago.
> 
> This entire article is speculation and itâ€™s unfortunate that it would be released at all*, especially the day before the biggest fight in decades. I have no ill will towards Mayweather and have a great deal of respect for his discipline in and out of the ring. He's proven he is one of the greatest athletes of all time and will go down in history as such.
> 
> Things got blown out of proportion when I was interviewed the other day about a comment Mayweather made stating he was greater than Ali. I disagree and personally found it insulting because of the love and admiration I have for Muhammad Ali. I thought it was inappropriate to make that kind of reference especially because Ali has done so much, not just in the sport of boxing but for humanity as a whole. In retrospect, I wish I had exercised better discernment in my response because in no way did I want to disrespect Mayweather. The focus should be on the May 2nd bout and the great economic surge this event is generating for the city of Las Vegas. I sincerely wish Floyd Mayweather and Manny Pacquiao the best of luck on Saturday nightâ€™s historical event


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Leftsmash said:


> Tyson has released a statement on facebook.


The fucked up part is the three guys who wrote the article posted by the OP are pretty good writers. I read some of their articles last night. They shat on their credibility as writers by releasing speculative false rape orchestration articles.


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

Leftsmash said:


> Tyson has released a statement on facebook.


I've never heard Mike Tyson speak so eloquently. It's almost as if it's not him writing that.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

2manyusernames said:


> I've never heard Mike Tyson speak so eloquently. It's almost as if it's not him writing that.


Almost...


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> well of course, I know the story doesn't make sense, but I'll believe it because I want to


yeah I figured.






Why would Tyson have a commercial with Mayweather a couple years ago, but be made at him for something he did 14 years ago? And why would Floyd help promote something on Facebook with Tyson a few years ago? I'm not denying that this could be true, but I doubt this incident in 2001 is the cause


----------



## rocky1 (Jan 6, 2013)

PivotPunch said:


> If that was the case then Tyson would dislike Pacquiao as well but he is a big fan even about the Klitschkos he doesn't say anything and they don't only make a ton of money but are HWs and reporters ask him 24/7 if he could beat Wlad it's safe to that he has some personal issue with Floyd


Undoubtedly there are other personal issues I just think that's probably one of the smaller contributing factors, obviously I don't have any evidence that's the case, just an opinion, I could well be wrong.


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> yeah I figured.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not saying it's true either, but the guy's up to his eyeballs in debt so if he has any chance to make money he'll take it. The IRS are still all over him and making sure he's doing his thing. They excused $2m of his tax bill last year I think, because he was doing well making payments. It's probably not true, but if it was money trumps grudges.


----------



## Mr. Brain (Jun 4, 2013)

Michael said:


> :lol: Tyson mentioned this in his recent autobiography but wouldn't say the fighters name! Think he was going to kick floyd ass but didn't bother in the end. Wish he gave Floyd an ass whooping for that bitch move.


Somehow I do not think the famous shoulder-roll would hold up to Tyson.


----------



## Mr. Brain (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> yeah I figured.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Two and a Half Men.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

2manyusernames said:


> I'm not saying it's true either, but the guy's up to his eyeballs in debt so if he has any chance to make money he'll take it. The IRS are still all over him and making sure he's doing his thing. They excused $2m of his tax bill last year I think, because he was doing well making payments. It's probably not true, but if it was money trumps grudges.


that's true, but this also isn't the only example. I see what you're saying though


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> Would have been hilarious if Mike put him in his place.


have u seen the ogres floyd rolls with? i think floyd wouldve put mike in his place.


----------



## Powerpuncher (May 20, 2013)

Trash Bags said:


> have u seen the ogres floyd rolls with? i think floyd wouldve put mike in his place.


Yea bodybuilders who can't fight versus Mike Tyson, good luck with that


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

Powerpuncher said:


> Yea bodybuilders who can't fight versus Mike Tyson, good luck with that


i'd put my money on the ogres. they're huge. 3 or 4 of them can easily handle mike. easily.


----------



## Powerpuncher (May 20, 2013)

Trash Bags said:


> i'd put my money on the ogres. they're huge. 3 or 4 of them can easily handle mike. easily.


Yea but what you're forgetting is you're an idiot who DKSAB


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

Powerpuncher said:


> Yea but what you're forgetting is you're an idiot who DKSAB


what the fuck, bro? what's your problem? it's not my fault your wife's cheating on you. all they have to do is take him down. it's hard for a boxer to throw punches when he's on the ground. you don't need to be a boxing expert to know that.


----------



## Powerpuncher (May 20, 2013)

Trash Bags said:


> what the fuck, bro? what's your problem? it's not my fault your wife's cheating on you. all they have to do is take him down. it's hard for a boxer to throw punches when he's on the ground. you don't need to be a boxing expert to know that.


They aren't MMA fighters who are top take down artists they're bodybuilders who've had few fights in their lives and don't have a clue WTF they're doing. They have no idea how to defend themselves from a punch and once 1 is KFTO they'd scatter. You really don't have a clue in the difference between in fighting levels here. An average ex amateur middleweight would walk through Mayweather's bodyguards nevermind Mike fucking Tyson.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Trash Bags said:


> have u seen the ogres floyd rolls with? i think floyd wouldve put mike in his place.


Tyson would whoop the shit outta all those roided up muscle heads without breaking a sweat as well as the rest of the TMT chumps who would piss their pants at the mere sight of a heated Mike.

Come on now, even you should know that, man.


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

Powerpuncher said:


> You really don't have a clue in the difference between in fighting levels here.





Zopilote said:


> Tyson would whoop all those roided up muscle heads as well as the rest of the TMT chumps who would piss their pants at the mere sight of a heated Mike.


But they are huge!


----------



## Powerpuncher (May 20, 2013)

Lester1583 said:


> But they are huge!


Good point, I forgot to factor that point in


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Trash Bags said:


> what the fuck, bro? what's your problem? *it's not my fault your wife's cheating on you.* all they have to do is take him down. it's hard for a boxer to throw punches when he's on the ground. you don't need to be a boxing expert to know that.


wtf


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

well, that settles that...Was a good story while it lasted.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Doesn't surprise me all the ******* who thought this story was true hoping with their little vaginas Tyson beats up Floyd


Just be prepared for Floyd to be crowned king tomorrow losers


----------



## bald_head_slick (May 23, 2013)

Michael said:


> Mayweather is a fucking scumbag by the way. His transgressions always seem to get swept under the carpet but he's been done nearly half a dozen times for domestic abuse and appears to have no fucking character whatsoever. Snitching on a man for something he didn't do is one of the lowest things you can do.


Yeah. Is Pacquiao a scumbag?


----------



## elterrible (May 20, 2013)

Vysotsky said:


> *Update - Tyson Statement:*


The interesting part is that Tyson never says that its not true....


----------



## hermit (Jun 4, 2013)

elterrible said:


> The interesting part is that Tyson never says that its not true....


Yeah, a lot of tap dance there but does say the incident happened many years ago so he does seem to indicate that there is some truth to it but doesn't go into detail because of the fight happening tomorrow. He is clear about his demeanor in the interview not being related.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Floyd seems like the kind of guy who would pull a move like that. Damn I wish Tyson would have stormed a Mayweather press conference back in the day, ready to whip his ass. The coverage would have been insane.


----------



## hermit (Jun 4, 2013)

JeffJoiner said:


> Floyd seems like the kind of guy who would pull a move like that. Damn I wish Tyson would have stormed a Mayweather press conference back in the day, ready to whip his ass. The coverage would have been insane.


Well, if Mike was still on parole then it would have been problematic.

Tyson refers to what Ali did outside the ring. Really hard for people not from the 60's to fully comprehend what was going on then I guess.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

hermit said:


> Well, if Mike was still on parole then it would have been problematic.
> 
> Tyson refers to what Ali did outside the ring. Really hard for people not from the 60's to fully comprehend what was going on then I guess.


yeah. I was thinking strictly of the entertainment value.

Floyd's eyes getting as wide as silver dollars. Cameramen swinging around to cover Mike and get the hell out of the way. Security half heartedly acting like they wanted to try to stop Mike, back to Floyd so scared he's trembling........


----------



## Mr Magic (Jun 3, 2013)

Mayweather is an insecure lil' bitch when it comes to women.

You just know he has no game, whatsoever, nor any real confidence.

The snitch gets knocked out tonight.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

Mr Magic said:


> Mayweather is an insecure lil' bitch when it comes to women.
> 
> You just know he has no game, whatsoever, nor any real confidence.
> 
> The snitch gets knocked out tonight.


If you were fifty years younger he'd kick your ass.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Can you imagine Mike saying "I wish I'd used more discernment" in an interview?:lol:
I love Tyson but people seem to gloss over the way he treated women.Even in his book he laughed about humiliating a guy and chasing him out the room and fucking his bird.
Both have issues with women.It's not fair to give Mike the moral high ground here.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> Can you imagine Mike saying "I wish I'd used more discernment" in an interview?:lol:
> I love Tyson but people seem to gloss over the way he treated women.Even in his book he laughed about humiliating a guy and chasing him out the room and fucking his bird.
> Both have issues with women.It's not fair to give Mike the moral high ground here.


If I come off like a smart AZZ for this comment, it's not my intention at all.

Not sure if chasing another male out his room to bang his slut counts as issues with women.:lol:

I do agree with you though. Mike probably gives less of a fuck than Floyd when it comes to women. He once boasted that the punch he struck his wife with was the best shot he has ever thrown.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> If I come off like a smart AZZ for this comment, it's not my intention at all.
> 
> Not sure if chasing another male out his room to bang his slut counts as issues with women.:lol:
> 
> I do agree with you though. Mike probably gives less of a fuck than Floyd when it comes to women. He once boasted that the punch he struck his wife with was the best shot he has ever thrown.


Nah you're right mate.I should've used a better example.I just meant that Mike could be every bit as much of a bastard as Floyd and he's not really got the moral high ground here.
We all know the shit Mike got away with at Catskills as well.They're both favourites of mine but it's not fair to shit on Floyd as if Mike's a real gentleman.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

rofl................this one guy was saying something like 'Prime Tyson would knock out Floyd within SIX ROUNDS' and everyone was all nodding and acting intelligent. Agreeing with him. 

That shit was surreal..............................First SIX ROUNDS? rofl......Jesus christ. Prime Tyson would KO Floyd or Pacquaio or any welterweight alive within the first 25 seconds. The first punch landed anywhere would have Floyd or Pacquaio in a coma.


----------



## hermit (Jun 4, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> rofl................this one guy was saying something like 'Prime Tyson would knock out Floyd within SIX ROUNDS' and everyone was all nodding and acting intelligent. Agreeing with him.
> 
> That shit was surreal..............................First SIX ROUNDS? rofl......Jesus christ. Prime Tyson would KO Floyd or Pacquaio or any welterweight alive within the first 25 seconds. The first punch landed anywhere would have Floyd or Pacquaio in a coma.


Gotta catchem first. Both Floyd and Pac have good movement. But when you're moving because your life depends on it, that can be pretty exhausting.


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> Can you imagine Mike saying "I wish I'd used more discernment" in an interview?:lol:
> I love Tyson but people seem to gloss over the way he treated women.Even in his book he laughed about humiliating a guy and chasing him out the room and fucking his bird.
> Both have issues with women.It's not fair to give Mike the moral high ground here.


Reading Tyson's book, I actually disliked him more and more as I kept reading. Quotes like the one above, you get the feeling that he is still proud of the way he behaved.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Crean said:


> Reading Tyson's book, I actually disliked him more and more as I kept reading. Quotes like the one above, you get the feeling that he is still proud of the way he behaved.


Much as I enjoyed most of the book,I found it quite surprising that Tyson freely boasted about what a cunt he was and all he got was praise mate.
I loved and lived through Tyson's prime,but it gives me no pleasure to point out that history is revising itself where Mike's concerned.


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> Much as I enjoyed most of the book,I found it quite surprising that Tyson freely boasted about what a cunt he was and all he got was praise mate.
> I loved and lived through Tyson's prime,but it gives me no pleasure to point out that history is revising itself where Mike's concerned.


I gave up on the book about 3/4 way through to be honest. Was getting annoyed at his glorification of his actions. I know some would say he was just being honest, thats fine, but he never seemed remorseful or really admitted what an ass he was. Kinda tainted him in my mind.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Crean said:


> I gave up on the book about 3/4 way through to be honest. Was getting annoyed at his glorification of his actions. I know some would say he was just being honest, thats fine, but he never seemed remorseful or really admitted what an ass he was. Kinda tainted him in my mind.


It does take a big dip towards the end.What saves the book is that it feels like Tyson is telling _you_ his story.
But he was an absolute bastard,and much as I disapprove of some of Floyd's antics,he doesn't come close to Tyson when it comes to being a genuinely bad bastard.
I think Floyd has a far better grasp on right and wrong than Mike will ever have.


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

bald_head_slick said:


> Yeah. Is Pacquiao a scumbag?


Yeah. Does he have a history of hitting women and has he served time for beating up the mother of his children in front of them and threatening them so they won't call the cops?


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Doesn't surprise me all the ******* who thought this story was true hoping with their little vaginas Tyson beats up Floyd
> 
> Just be prepared for Floyd to be crowned king tomorrow losers


Fuck off idiot. You jumped the shark quite a while ago.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

DBerry said:


> Fuck off idiot. You jumped the shark quite a while ago.


:rofl agreed!


----------



## bald_head_slick (May 23, 2013)

Tuff Gong said:


> Yeah. Does he have a history of hitting women and has he served time for beating up the mother of his children in front of them and threatening them so they won't call the cops?


Just the type of ignorant "women are goddesses" attitude I would expect from an idiot that married his next door neighbor.

Serving time is about this racist/classist system. The same system that lets pedo's walk. That is your type of justice. And only a moron thinks a championship level boxer is really trying to "hit women" and they live to tell the tale. Valero was "hitting women". Mayweather had domestic disputes. Which is exactly why the woman is back with him. Funny how you are still mad?

Pac is an attempted murderer using bombs and drive by ambushes. No grey area there.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Mike Tyson is a truly horrible horrible human being, Teddy Atlas should should have put a couple in him when he had the chance

I also laughed at Teddy Atlas saying "Don't say the boxer you want with you in a bad situation is Mike Tyson, he would run away"


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

bald_head_slick said:


> Just the type of ignorant "women are goddesses" attitude I would expect from an idiot that married his next door neighbor.
> 
> Serving time is about this racist/classist system. The same system that lets pedo's walk. That is your type of justice. And only a moron thinks a championship level boxer is really trying to "hit women" and they live to tell the tale. Valero was "hitting women". Mayweather had domestic disputes. Which is exactly why the woman is back with him. Funny how you are still mad?
> 
> Pac is an attempted murderer using bombs and drive by ambushes. No grey area there.


:rofl


----------



## PetetheKing (Aug 5, 2012)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> I find that story hard to believe.
> 
> Floyd and Mike did a commercial together sometime after 2010.
> 
> If some foo snitched on me with a false rape accusation, why the fuck would I shoot a commercial with them


Broke.


----------

